# İlhan



## Bartocus123

Hi!

What does mean *İlhan*? I know it is a turkish name, but I couldn't find its meaning...



Thanks in advance!


----------



## macrotis

If it's Turkish, we can break it as *il* + *han*. *İl (el)* means _land, country_ and *han* means _khan_, so it altogether means _the king (_or_ khan) of the land_.

But there was a khanate in history called *İlhanlı (Ilkhanate)*, so it may not be Turkish. See here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ilkhanate


----------



## enocuk

As an addition to the above post, Ilhan also means;

1.Monarch, emperor
2.The title formerly given to Mongolian emperors

I hope this helps too.

See http://www.tdk.org.tr/TR/Genel/AdAr...FAAF6AA849816B2EF0BF5B4755D05B9EB&sirano=4496


----------



## Bartocus123

macrotis said:


> If it's Turkish, we can break it as *il* + *han*. *İl (el)* means _land, country_ and *han* means _khan_, so it altogether means _the king (_or_ khan) of the land_.
> 
> But there was a khanate in history called *İlhanlı (Ilkhanate)*, so it may not be Turkish. See here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ilkhanate



mmm... But İlhan Mansız, Adem Ilhan, Marsel İlhan, Attilâ İlhan, İlhan Parlak, John Ilhan, İlhan Mimaroğlu, İlhan Erşahin, İlhan Usmanbaş, Müfide İlhan, İlhan Cavcav, Çolpan İlhan, İlhan Eker, lhan Erdost, İlhan Berk... Every one of them is Turk or of Turkish origin, thus, I assume *İlhan *is a Turkish name (and surname) and it should be some meaning in Turkish language


----------



## dawar

As Enocuk said, ilhan means monarch. It's a word shared by mongolian AND turkish.


----------



## macrotis

Bartocus123 said:


> mmm... But İlhan Mansız, Adem Ilhan, Marsel İlhan, Attilâ İlhan, İlhan Parlak, John Ilhan, İlhan Mimaroğlu, İlhan Erşahin, İlhan Usmanbaş, Müfide İlhan, İlhan Cavcav, Çolpan İlhan, İlhan Eker, lhan Erdost, İlhan Berk... Every one of them is Turk or of Turkish origin, thus, I assume *İlhan *is a Turkish name (and surname) and it should be some meaning in Turkish language



If it's Turkish, it most probably has a meaning, as I wrote above, but that many people have it as a name doesn't say anything about its origin. The five commonest male names in Turkish are Mehmet, Mustafa, Ahmet, Ali and Hüseyin and none of them are of Turkish origin. (Also it's a relatively new name. You can consult the Wiki page that you got those names and try to find people with this name, say, before 1900 aD.)


----------



## Bartocus123

Thank you all!


----------

